# What happens if you cross a Saanen, LaMancha, and Toggenburg?



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Apparently you get an Alpine... life is funny that way.


Saanen/Lamancha dam bred to a Toggenburg sire


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... hehe that is a very unique color.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A ToLasa? She's pretty!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I like it. She looks like a Weimaraner.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty girl !! I do love her color


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... a second look and I instantly thought of fry sauce


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> ... a second look and I instantly thought of fry sauce


what the heck is fry sauce?
she is beautiful and evidently you do get an Alpine


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Fry sauce is a mix of ketchup, mustard and mayonnaise. It comes out looking kinda like her color ...

On a side note... HOW can anyone not know what fry sauce is???


----------



## CrazyGoatLadykb (12 mo ago)

TDG-Farms said:


> Fry sauce is a mix of ketchup, mustard and mayonnaise. It comes out looking kinda like her color ...
> 
> On a side note... HOW can anyone not know what fry sauce is???


Me? 😅


----------

